# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Мастер на 100: все инструменты для мужчин в одном месте

## acontinent

*В повседневной жизни все мужчины сталкиваются с необходимостью что-то починить, поправить, подлатать и имеют самый необходимый набор ручных инструментов для проведения ремонта и строительных работ в доме, на даче или в гараже.*





Собрать набор инструментов, требуемых в быту, можно разными путями. Например, приобрести уже готовые чемоданы с приборами, которые будут отличаться определенной комплектацией. А можно приобрести все инструменты по отдельности, однако в итоге такой подход будет стоить дороже. Самый оптимальный вариант - покупка всех инструментов оптом, в одном магазине. Но и магазин должен отвечать определенным требованиям - в нем должно быть практически все! И таким требованиям отвечает "*Мастер на 100*" - гипермаркет мужских инструментов, территориально обслуживающий жителей Санкт-Петербурга в ТЦ "Жемчужная плаза" и всех жителей России в интернет-магазине по адресу: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Современные наборы инструментов для мужчин, необходимые дома, включают в себя массу разных приспособлений и устройств, начиная от простых гаечных ключей и заканчивая бензопилами, электроинструментом и т.д. Ассортимент магазина "*Мастер на 100*" включает в себя практически все известные в быту инструменты и их вариации - покупателю предлагается широкий выбор товара из сотен тысяч наименований. 


Профессионалы приобретают в "*Мастер на 100*" целые арсеналы инструментов, удовлетворяя при этом практически все свои мужские потребности: от необходимости сделать ремонт в доме и заканчивая поездкой в горы или на рыбалку.


*Контактные реквизиты "Мастер на 100":*


Фактический адрес: Санкт-Петербург, Петергофское ш., 51, ТЦ Жемчужная плаза


Телефон: +7 812 629-16-14


Email: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Веб-сайт: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

